# Bypassing the Epson Chip Readers? Or Replacing them - Pins bent



## jfish (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey all, 

So I have a hybrid 4800 Epson at the moment and my Light Cyan Chip reader for the ink cartridge chip that is in the printer where the cartridge chip connects to the printer and is read or encoded. The problem was that it wasn't recognizing the ink in the slot. I realized that it had bent or something and wasn't being read properly so I took the printer apart completely and while bending it back to the correct position to read the chip properly and encode the cartridge info, the prong/pin/connector piece that was bent actually snapped so I couldn't fix it enough to save it.

So what I am wondering is there a way to bypass these encoders so the printer ignores the face it needs to read the inks? 

I need either to replace it which I am still figuring out how to get it out properly or I need to bypass this function somehow so it doesn't read anything anymore. That is what would be the most ideal to me. I have this printer taken apart very much so on the right side where the light colors go. 

Now I have seen certain kits online for encoders that will fool the printer into thinking that the inks are always full but Im pretty sure that it still needs to be able to read the info on the inks. 

At this point I am unable to do any printing because it doesn't see ink in the right side. I pulled the whole ink bay out on the right completely. I just need it to print. I actually had this happen before on a 7800 and I was able to fix it without any issues by just bending the prong back so it would touch the chip & board in the printer. So this time I was unlucky because it snapped. 

So if anyone knows how to disable / bypass this PLEASE let me know. And I have a chip resetter etc but that's not the issue because even if the chip is reset the printer cannot read the chip because the prongs are snapped. I hope that is clear enough to understand. 


Also if anyone knows a good site for ordering parts for the 4800 please let me know as I need this fixed badly!! 
'
Heres a link to the part im talking about. 

Epson™ 4800/4880 OEM Chip & Waste Tank Connector - $1.83 Epson™ 4800/4880 OEM Chip & Waste Tank Connector 

Quantity: 

Its at DTG inks website and I'm attaching a pic for reference as well.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

replace it, they are very cheap.


----------



## jfish (Feb 26, 2010)

Do you know how to remove it? Also is it the right part then?


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

That seems to be the correst thing, they just slot in but are in a really tight corner.


----------



## jfish (Feb 26, 2010)

I figured out how to removed them by looking at the part diagram. 2 little clips need to be pressed in like most of the epson parts to be removed. 

I placed the order through DTGINKS site and I couldn't find anything wrong with them by searching for scams and complaints but I wasn't sure if checkout was secure. 

I am honestly more concerned about putting everything back together correctly then actually fixing it because the parts and layout is SOOOO compact in the 4800. I might have to pull it all apart to get the cables back in.


----------



## myredbook (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi there, I've just recently bought an Epson 7600 with the same problem as jfish (even on the same colour tank). I'm quite happy to replace the chip, but I can't seem to find a supplier of one for the 7600. Does anyone know of a supplier or if the pin layout is similar to the 4800 and that chip connector could be used? I'm assuming Epson will have made it impossible for this last option to be viable.
I'm in the Uk but will happily buy in the US if that's my only option as the only other way I can see of getting around this is to buy a replacement cartridge dock which is upwards of £100. 
Any help with this would be greatly appreciated. 
I'm new to this forum and will get on to introducing myself, just thought I'd field this one first.

Cheers

Ben


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

myredbook said:


> Hi there, I've just recently bought an Epson 7600 with the same problem as jfish (even on the same colour tank). I'm quite happy to replace the chip, but I can't seem to find a supplier of one for the 7600. Does anyone know of a supplier or if the pin layout is similar to the 4800 and that chip connector could be used? I'm assuming Epson will have made it impossible for this last option to be viable.
> I'm in the Uk but will happily buy in the US if that's my only option as the only other way I can see of getting around this is to buy a replacement cartridge dock which is upwards of £100.
> Any help with this would be greatly appreciated.
> I'm new to this forum and will get on to introducing myself, just thought I'd field this one first.
> ...


pm me, I have contacts (pardon the pun)


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

> I placed the order through DTGINKS site and I couldn't find anything wrong with them by searching for scams and complaints but I wasn't sure if checkout was secure.


 No worries our site in secure as I know because I pay for the service 
If you can call me I can explain as to how to replace that part from the front of the bays as I have done this more than a few times 
Dan
*"HAPPY PRINTING"*


----------



## Chaztreece (Mar 18, 2010)

Can you explain on here as i have the same problem.


----------



## EmbroNY (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi. I think I'm also having the same problem as the original poster but didn't really find a solution.

I have a Neoflex DTG printer that is a modded Epson 4880 printer. The light light bk white ink cartridge is not being read by the printer. After trying to reset it I realized the pin reader in the printer was bent causing the printer not to read that particular cartridge and stop my machine from functioning all together.

I've been trying to contact Neoflex and have them send me the part or a person to repair the part and they've been anything but helpful. And I desperately need my machine to start running again.

Do you know where I can order a replacement chip reader and/or instructions on how to take apart my machine and bend the pin in the right position or replace it?

Thank you guys so much!


----------



## dssbats (Oct 15, 2011)

is dtginks still in business?

I need printer help in USA
with Epson 7880
and replacing one of the contacts that were talking about in this thread
looking for USA supplier
and a repair manual


----------

